# Some US AMPS old school restoration...



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Over the past few years I got some good deals on amps which I couldnt pass up. Unfortunately the sellers werent as honest in their condition. They all worked for the most part but a few of them were scratched to ****.

I had taken the amps apart about 6 months ago to have the heatsinks stripped and recoated. My uncle was nice enough to have them painted along side a car at the dealership he works at for free. 

So after 6 months, I finally have the last of my two amps together and thought id share the results.

I dont have before pics but take my word these were scratched to ****.







Not fully put back yet, still need to put some heat shields and stuff, then I need to get plexi cut for it. I just thought id share it to show you how nice old amps can turn out with a little (or a lot) of TLC.
Jon


----------



## Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX (Oct 24, 2007)

Nice work! Crappy ass pics... lol... 

Get a camera man, you have nice things, they deserve it..


----------



## oddiofile (Jan 8, 2009)

Aaron'z 2.5RS/WRX said:


> Nice work! Crappy ass pics... lol...
> 
> Get a camera man, you have nice things, they deserve it..


Yah, **** blackberry, the flash doesnt even work anymore.


----------

